# Pax phone number issue



## Mbd4205 (Jun 24, 2015)

New driver and the first few requests I received I could not contact the passenger. I went to info on the top right and it listed the passenger name with a phone number. I tapped the number after arriving and waiting a few mins and someone answered but it wasn't the persons name who requested a ride, they said I had wrong number. My next request, same phone number appeared and I called and person said that's not me and you have wrong number. 

What's going on?! Should I always be seeing the same phone number for every rider (dummy number)?


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, as far as I have seen, all texts and calls go through that number so passengers do not get your personal number, and you theirs. That totally confused me my 1st week too. Though if they are saying you have the wrong number, they are either confused about the number you are calling from (like you were) and not disclosing any names, or you may need to contact Uber to make sure you were given the correct number?

You can also send texts to that number, and should have a message copied ready to paste like "Hello this is Snuffaluffagus, your Uber drive. I have arrived, and am outside in a red ferrari."


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mbd4205 said:


> Should I always be seeing the same phone number for every rider (dummy number)?


Yes ... same number for all pax ... it's the number assigned to you for your Uber ... sometimes it's not even a local number. But it will always remain the same.
Face it, sometimes there are some technology issues ... had one this morning; lost out on a $50+ ride because Uber app had a "network outage" just after I got the ping; tried to call the pax after the "network outage" and got another "network outage" ... so I just went home to feed the dog. *Uber app sucks ... but luckily the issues are getting fewer and fewer ... but you gotta just learn to live with it or find something else to do.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sometimes you get there real # from there voice mail.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Sometimes you get there real # from there voice mail.


yep.. they should have answered


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I had a major glitch today.

I tried to pick up a guy in an apartment complex, but I couldn't find his exact apartment. So I tried calling him, and he said that he hadn't ordered an Uber for six months, so he canceled the ride. 

So I get a phone call, and it's a guy asking me where I am! I told him I just canceled the ride because I tried calling him and somebody else canceled the ride. I said he would have to request me again, and he told me where he wanted me to pick him up.

So I drove to his verbally stated pick-up location, he requested me, and I accepted. But he didn't come out. So I called him again, and the first guy who told me to cancel answered! He was getting upset, but I told him it was obviously a glitch in the Uber system.

Finally the actual rider came to the vehicle, and the ride proceeded without incident.

But Uber's glitches have been numerous the past couple days. Fix it!


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

renbutler said:


> I had a major glitch today.
> 
> I tried to pick up a guy in an apartment complex, but I couldn't find his exact apartment. So I tried calling him, and he said that he hadn't ordered an Uber for six months, so he canceled the ride.
> 
> ...


Hacked account for sure.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If that happens again, ask the if this is a new # for him. As it probably is.

This is what can happen when the pax can't change there phone #. I have heard a few pax say uber won't let them change there number.

To me, that sets the pax up for a cancellation fee. 

Know Uber !!! Come on now ! Is that what you want ?


----------

